# Incident to billing



## ridenut (Apr 6, 2012)

If a respritory therapist is considered incident to billing - in other words when the therapist sees a patient and bills it under the physicians NPI does that physician have to physically be in the office suite?


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 6, 2012)

when you use a physician NPI in 24J as the rendering or supervising provider, that provider must be physically within the confines of the defined office suite area while the patient is being seen.


----------



## ridenut (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks for the info!! I knew that to be true for NP and PA's but was not sure about our therapist.


----------



## LoriCox (Apr 26, 2012)

Debra - is it possible to find the exact location of this policy on the Medicare website? I haev been scouring it trying to prove this and am not having much luck - is it in the Claims Processing Manual?


----------



## dclark7 (Apr 26, 2012)

This is addressed in a MLN Matters Article #*MLN Matters Number: *[FONT=Arial,Arial][FONT=Arial,Arial]SE0441.
[/FONT][/FONT]


----------

